# Racecar



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Picyure of the racecar, taken at the SCCA National race at Nelson Ledges on May 19th:

http://www.b15sentra.net/barry/BBrown7ssc.jpg 

Barry


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

lol, when the pic opened up, i thought u were talking about that miata in teh back ground until i scrolled down. nice car tho!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

rios said:


> *lol, when the pic opened up, i thought u were talking about that miata in teh back ground until i scrolled down. nice car tho! *


Thanks.
Nissan MotorSports tells me that it's the only 2002 SE-R that is an SCCA-legal racecar in the US.
Barry


----------

